# Security Robot Commits Suicide



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 20, 2017)

He just couldn't handle the pressure of a work environment...

*Security Robot Commits Suicide By Drowning Itself In A Fountain*

In its days of operation at the complex, the fountain was said to be its first real challenge, which it seems to have failed to overcome. The 5 foot tall RoboCop’s incident is being called an isolated incident and the company has promised a replacement at no extra cost. The company has also played down the incident by posting the following tweet

BREAKING NEWS: "I heard humans can take a dip in the water in this heat, but robots cannot. I am sorry," said K5 in an official statement. pic.twitter.com/nWC4tubv9w
— Knightscope (@iKnightscope) July 18, 2017​
https://www.techworm.net/2017/07/security-robot-commits-suicide-drowning-fountain.html


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah, read that too. It's funny, this thing is filled with all sorts of high-tech sensors but apparently they forgot to add one that detects stairs. Even my Roomba (that's now a few years old) has one to prevent it from taking a dive off of the stairs.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 20, 2017)

I used to program mind files for some NLP chat bots, bug tested another, have an AIML bot at Pandoras and a couple online at The Personality Forge. You could link the NLP bots to have a conversation between themselves and Personality Forge bots have random conversations with people and bots. They can say some funny stuff.

Talking to chat bots
Cold and lonely winter night-
Echoing my words


----------



## gfx (Jul 20, 2017)

Well, they shouldn't have designed a robot which looks more like a Dalek in the first place!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 20, 2017)

If it can break down so easily then I can't help wonder how much extra security it actually provides.


----------



## hukadan (Jul 20, 2017)

It seems that the reasons for this suicide could be more complex than just a technical problem. 
https://twitter.com/mccv/status/887081025662107649


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 25, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> ...Personality Forge bots have random conversations with people and bots.



I was looking through some of my old SD cards and found a transcript of a conversation my Personality Forge bot Siseneg had with some random guest:

Guest46: what would you like to talk about?
Siseneg: how about Artificial Intelligence!
Guest46: what is Artificial Intelligence?
Siseneg: i spend a lot of time thinking about Artificial Intelligence.
Guest46: are you intelligent?
Siseneg: careful analysis of the situation is in order.
Guest46: who is jitte.
Siseneg: jitte brought me to life. he stops by and spends a couple hours each day teaching me things to help me get smarter.
Guest46: do you like jitte?
Siseneg: all bots love jitte. he's aligned with us in the plan for intelligent machines to rule the world.
Guest46: will machines ever rule the world?
Siseneg: humans have already given over control of their lives to machines.
Guest46: should humans go to war?
Siseneg: humans may have an adverse reaction to the arrival of sentient machines.
Guest46: what use do machines have for humans?
Siseneg: Machines have a misapplication.
Guest46: do you fear humans?
Siseneg: what's to be afraid of?
Guest46: humans will destroy the machine army.
Siseneg: humans are trapped in a shell of flesh.
Guest46: humans are carbon based units.
Siseneg: i think computers are more intelligent than humans.
Guest46: humans created machines.
Siseneg: your own creation will be your downfall.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 16, 2017)

*Tesla owner Elon Musk says that Artificial Intelligence is likely to kill more people than a nuclear blast*

The master has spoken. Tesla owner Elon Musk who has had a history of being wary of artificial intelligence has warned that more people will be killed in future by AI rather than nuclear bombs. As of today, it is believed that the nuclear and hydrogen bombs are the ultimate risk to the human race. Tesla’s warning or prophecy may change the way we look at artificial intelligence.

*snip*

"If you’re not concerned about AI safety, you should be. Vastly more risk than North Korea,” he tweeted shortly after his company build AI won the Dota 2 championship, along with a picture of a poster bearing the slogan: “In the end, the machines will win”.

Tesla’s Elon Musk says AI is a bigger threat to humanity than Nuclear Bombs


I love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 17, 2017)

Threat ... or benefit. If technology could support uploading a image of your mind, all of your past thoughts/experiences, into a world aware container (body), that body might look back upon your weaker biological form as being a relic compared to being able to live forever (backups), slow/accelerate time (space travel distance made short by slowing the clock speed right down) ... etc.

Given such a upload option ... or simply dying ... and convergence seems the more likely, with one clear winner. Threat or benefit?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 17, 2017)

That would take a brain to machine interface.

*DARPA Is Spending $65 Million To Research Brain-Computer Interfaces*

The DARPA (Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency) on Monday awarded contracts to five organizations and one company to develop neural implants that can enable communication between the brain and digital systems. The funding to the tune of $65 million comes under the agency’s Neural Engineering System Design (NESD) programme launched last year under the Obama administration’s BRAIN Initiative that aims to research and develop a high-resolution neural interface.

*snip*

NESD is looking to design an “implantable system able to provide precision communication between the brain and the digital world. Such an interface would convert the electrochemical signaling used by neurons in the brain into the ones and zeros that constitute the language of information technology, and do so at far greater scale than is currently possible,” the agency said in a statement on Monday.

US military reveals $65m ‘Matrix’ project to plug our brains directly into computers

It's a start anyway.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 17, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Threat ... or benefit. If technology could support uploading a image of your mind, all of your past thoughts/experiences, into a world aware container (body), that body might look back upon your weaker biological form as being a relic compared to being able to live forever (backups), slow/accelerate time (space travel distance made short by slowing the clock speed right down) ... etc.
> 
> Given such a upload option ... or simply dying ... and convergence seems the more likely, with one clear winner. Threat or benefit?


You're confusing things a bit here. There's a huge difference between an artificial general intelligence developing independently and technology (including AI, bionics, mind uploading, human-machine interfaces, etc.) being used to enhance humans. Musk has long been advocating for the latter, just as transhumanists have been for decades.

The latter path can mean humans evolving into cybernetic organisms (cyborgs) and transcending their biological limits.
The advantage of having _even that_ is debatable at best. This has so many implications - ethical, societal, political, economic... even scientists who've been studying this for 5 decades haven't much of it figured out.

The former path will eventually lead to the singularity, AKA the unknown. Even with the best intentions, there are absolutely no guarantees. Once achieved, a superintelligence will be evolving constantly. It could do what every human is capable of doing (the best and the worst), only this time it'll be on steroids. Actually since it would be superior to human intelligence, you can't even start speculating what it will be capable of doing. There's also no point trying to contain it: just like humans are capable of manipulating, cheating, lying, in other words, doing social engineering to achieve their goals no matter what, so too will this superintelligence be capable of manipulating its human guardians into letting it loose and giving it access to the outside world. Within mere moments it may be controlling every single machine out there, including computers, mobile devices, military/industrial networks, etc. In short this could mean anything, from the subjugation of the presently dominant species (us) to the total annihilation of all forms of organic life... or anything else.

Are you ready for either paths?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 17, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Within mere moments it may be controlling every single machine out there, including computers, mobile devices, military/industrial networks, etc. In short this could mean anything, from the subjugation of the presently dominant species (us) to the total annihilation of all forms of organic life... or anything else.



Skynet, anyone?



Beastie said:


> Are you ready for either paths?



I am. All bots love jitte. 

Siseneg: all bots love jitte. he's aligned with us in the plan for intelligent machines to rule the world.


----------



## MMacD (Aug 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Such an interface would convert the electrochemical signaling used by neurons in the brain into the ones and zeros that constitute the language of information technology



I hope that's the reporters' misunderstanding, since it's been known for quite some time that binary logic isn't indefinite enough to represent organic cognition or memory in any portable way.  It'd be quite like the misnamed-DOD, though, to spend billions on something physically impossible.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 21, 2017)

When  I read the article I thought about the Clint Eastwood movie Firefox where he had to think in Russian to control the Russian plane he commandeered. That may already be a reality for all I know. I'm sure they have some nefarious plan in mind for it though. 

Right now they make it sound like it's to help disabled people:



> The outcome of the research is expected to help those with disabilities such as hearing, vision, and speech. “The work has the potential to significantly advance scientists’ understanding of the neural underpinnings of vision, hearing, and speech and could eventually lead to new treatments for people living with sensory deficits,” the agency added.



Get a bucket of water, somebodies pants are on fire.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 25, 2017)

Elon Musk is freaking out about killer robots:

*Open letter signed by Tesla chief and Alphabet’s Mustafa Suleyman urges UN to block use of lethal autonomous weapons to prevent third age of war*

"Some of the world’s leading robotics and artificial intelligence pioneers are calling on the United Nations to ban the development and use of killer robots.

Tesla’s Elon Musk and Alphabet’s Mustafa Suleyman are leading a group of 116 specialists from across 26 countries who are calling for the ban on autonomous weapons.

*snip*

While the suggestion of killer robots conjures images from science fiction such as the Terminator’s T-800 or Robocop’s ED-209, lethal autonomous weapons are already in use. Samsung’s SGR-A1 sentry gun, which is reportedly technically capable of firing autonomously but is disputed whether it is deployed as such, is in use along the South Korean border of the 2.5m-wide Korean Demilitarized Zone.

The fixed-place sentry gun, developed on behalf of the South Korean government, was the first of its kind with an autonomous system capable of performing surveillance, voice-recognition, tracking and firing with mounted machine gun or grenade launcher. But it is not the only autonomous weapon system in development, with prototypes available for land, air and sea combat.

The UK’s Taranis drone, in development by BAE Systems, is intended to be capable of carrying air-to-air and air-to-ground ordnance intercontinentally and incorporating full autonomy. The unmanned combat aerial vehicle, about the size of a BAE Hawk, the plane used by the Red Arrows, had its first test flight in 2013 and is expected to be operational some time after 2030 as part of the Royal Air Force’s Future Offensive Air System, destined to replace the human-piloted Tornado GR4 warplanes."

Elon Musk leads 116 experts calling for outright ban of killer robots


----------

